# Thinking of bed lining my Jeep XJ



## 13gauge (Aug 18, 2019)

I would like to bed line the exterior of my Jeep XJ. Was wondering if anyone had experience doing this themselves? I would like to hear you insight on product used, how the project went and how well it lasted overtime. Also any tips or tricks you learned during your project and picks if you don’t mind.

Thanks!


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Never done it myself but watched a paint shop do my truck with Rhino liner several years back. Paint should be scuffed before application. Don't need to remove paint, just rough up paint.They were careful to get corners, cracks & crevices as good as possible. Wiped down with oil/wax remover. Anything not scuffed and cleaned will be the first places the liner will flake off. No experience with owner applied liners.


----------



## KENNEDY (May 24, 2013)

Just did my 1990 Toyota, used the Raptor liner 8L kit and tinted it myself. Could not be happier the way it turned out and seems pretty tough. Key is in the prep


----------



## Alphabets (Apr 18, 2012)

Two years ago I sprayed raptor liner on the bottom quarter, grill guard and fenders flares of my hunting truck and it has help up well. I plan to spray the rest of the truck soon.


----------

